# 2015 Fall  Producing Master degree application



## Haisu (Oct 14, 2014)

Hi guys,

I am a Chinese student, who just graduated from Boston University, Major in Film & TV and Economics. I am planning to apply some producing programs. Right now, I started my application in USC, UCLA, Columbia, Chapman and some media management program in Northwestern, Syracuse, and BU. I wonder if there are any other suggestions for the graduate program. I think it is hard for international students applying producing programs so I am curious about what are the important points that the admission people looking at (GPA? Recommendation? Resume? Essay?)  I don't have a high GPA . Curious about the possibilities 

Thanks!
Haisu


----------



## DJ (Oct 15, 2014)

Hey Haisu,

I went through the producing program at Chapman and graduated in 2012.  From my experience, they look mostly at recommendations and all the writing samples you have to submit.  They want to know that you can analyze, pick out, and tell a good story.

In one of my first producing classes, my professor told me she remembered one of my application essays.  I think that made me stand out and also told me that it definitely wasn't just one person making decisions - that a number of the producing professors weigh in on who's accepted and rejected - and that they take the written materials pretty seriously.

I had a good GPA coming out of undergrad at Drexel University and had a couple really strong letters of recommendation, so that definitely helped as well.  If you have a lower GPA though, I think Chapman requires you to take the GRE, and you'll most likely be out of the running for any fellowships.  If that doesn't matter to you, then the GPA shouldn't be a huge issue, unless it's super, super low.

I also applied directly from undergrad and only had a little work experience.  Drexel has a co-op program, so I worked for six months at BlackRock in finance, and my degree was in business.  I didn't have a ton of film/tv experience other than my degree minor, which was in film and video, so I don't think experience weighed in a ton on the decisions.  There were a number of people directly from undergrad, though I was definitely one of the youngest students in the program.  There were people from all walks of life.  I think prior work experience can definitely help your application, but I don't think you'll necessarily be crossed off without it.

I went out and toured the campus and and met with a number of the producing professors before I even applied.  I also had an interview, and (I think…) made a good impression on the head of the producing program, who interviewed me.  All of that definitely helped.

I would say your best bet (at least for Chapman) is to really crush the written application materials, take the GRE and do the very best you possibly can, and get the best letters of recommendation you can.  Then, if you get the opportunity to interview, make a really good impression.  I think that will give you the best chance for admission.

If you have any other questions, feel free to ask.  Good luck!


----------



## Haisu (Oct 16, 2014)

DJ said:


> Hey Haisu,
> 
> I went through the producing program at Chapman and graduated in 2012.  From my experience, they look mostly at recommendations and all the writing samples you have to submit.  They want to know that you can analyze, pick out, and tell a good story.
> 
> ...






HI DJ,

Thanks so much for your sharing that really solves a lot my confusion. My GPA is ok enough to avoid the GRE for Chapman. However, I did take GRE and score 155 in V, 170 in Q and 3.5 in Writing. Since most MFA doesn't require GRE, I don't know whether shall I submit them. I have tons 0f internship experience, hope that helps. I'll try to work hard for my essays and hope the results will be good. 

Thank you!
Haisu


----------



## Carole (Mar 10, 2015)

Hi producing fellows, just wondering has anyone got offer from AFI or Chapman?

I know AFI has been interviewing people. But Chapman seems to be very quiet.


----------

